
Startup Mortality: What End-Of-Life Care Teaches Us About Startup Failure - ALee
https://medium.com/startup-grind/startup-mortality-what-end-of-life-care-teaches-us-about-startup-failure-7d568c736d90
======
ALee
Hey HN - author here. I've been on Hacker News for a long while, thought this
would be useful for anyone who is dealing with difficulties in ML, enterprise,
or just shutting down a startup. I included some serious nuggets on how to go
about doing an acquisition, so happy to talk about anything. And to anyone
else working on a "startup with no end" \- I hope this helps you make the
difficult decision to shut down.

